# Alienware M15x Processor upgrade.



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'm considering whether or not it would be worthwhile to upgrade the processor on my laptop. 

My specs are:

Alienware M15x
Intel Core i5 CPU M520 @ 2.40GHz
4gb DDR3 RAM PC3 10600
250GB HD 7200rpm
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850

I get slowdowns occasionly, one caused by a process, but in general I get lag during some games. I play things like Empire Total War, and Crysis. Crysis runs on High settings, with the occasional slowdown and more intensive points, Empire Total War runs on highest settings, with definite slow down and frame loss on larger battles. 

Would upgrading to one of the i7 processors have much effect? Would it even be practical/possible to do on my laptop? Also, would upgrading the amount of ram in the computer be more beneficial and cheaper? What with potential high price of a i7 processor and possible cooling difficulties? Or shall I just accept that I would only be spending alot of money on upgrades which will have little effect :laugh:

I would like this laptop to last as long as possible, so occasionly I'm concerned by lag and other issues with a newish laptop thats designed for gaming. 

Thanks for your help :grin:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump.
I'm just looking for general advice, more specific if anyone is able to give any.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

As a rule, laptops will not play high end games well . . Doubtfull upgrades will help much. How many programs do you have running?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Old Rich said:


> As a rule, laptops will not play high end games well . . Doubtfull upgrades will help much. How many programs do you have running?


I agree, upgrading the CPU would not be worth the gain you might see which will be very minimal. Therefore, upgrading (if possible) would only be an exercise in futility if you expect a decent gain.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I accept that about laptops in general. But after complaining about my old laptop (XPS M1330) for a long time, I've ended up with this so called "Gaming" laptop. 
Why exactly would upgrading to an i7 processor, and having a decent amount of ram and decent graphics card, be any different to a decent desktop with the same specs? Most laptops aren't designed with gaming in mind, but surely if I have one that has been (at the cost of it being much larger than normal), if it had decent spec why would it be any worse than a gaming desktop?

It currently has a mid range i5 processor, but will support up a decent i7, as well as upgrades to other parts of the laptop. While its not as upgradable as a desktop (the next computer I have I will build it myself, but I'm stuck with my present from dell at the moment), I can still upgrade certain things.

Most of the time, I have a few security programs running and thats about it. Kaspersky is the program that is always running that probably takes up the most resources.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Upgrading to a faster "hotter" processor will not extend the life of your laptop. The M15x is not a bad laptop as far as gaming is concerned.

The CPU upgrade, coupled with a memory upgrade (speed, not capacity) *may* see an increase of, possibly, 5-10 FPS, depending on the game and the resources it uses. It will only see the biggest gains in the latest games that can make use of multi core CPU's.

The biggest factor in your FPS would be your GPU, which is upgradeable at a large cost... You are better off switching to MSE (which uses far less memory than Kaspersky), dropping some advanced settings like AA, and disabling unused processes/services when you are gaming. IMHO. Not worth the expenditure to shorten the life of your laptop.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I was only thinking of upgrading it to a higher model processor that the laptop is sold with. I didn't get any choice on configuration when I bought the laptop. I have switched to MSE as Kaspersky was causing me some other issues.
Thanks for your advice.


----------

